# Live foods



## Honeyrobber72 (Dec 22, 2014)

I raise dubia roaches, meal worms, fruit flies( 2 types), and springtails. I had a wild mouse get into my dubia roach tub. I had not thought of feeding these to the mice and was wondering if anyone had? The mealworms are commonly mention and my mice get some twice a week. I think the fruit flies are to small and vents to big to be a food source along with springtails(even smaller), but have had wild mice chew into bottles of flies. Other pets are bearded dragon dart frogs, turtles and a dog.

So if anyone has questions about raising roaches( think Madagascar hissers) or mealworms etc feel free to ask.

Would like to know more about feeding roaches to mice.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi 

I also breed mealworms. I don't feed them to the mice, I feed my newts with them. I know someone on here who used to feed her cockroaches to her mice.


----------

